

Bluetooth gloves - the worst or best idea ever - swelly127
http://www.gearxs.com/Smart-Gloves-Bluetooth-Call-Recieving-Gloves-with-Conductive-Texting-Finger-Tips

======
john_whelan
Pretty cool, seems like more of an expensive novelty item. What happens if
they get wet? It doesn't say anything about them being waterproof.

------
swelly127
either way, they are on sale and I just bought one :P

